# Picked this old Monark up today



## palepainter (Jul 13, 2021)

Picked this up today.  Traded for a some old Bmx goodies ….  












Love this bike.  Will need a little work.  Doing the research now.  But a great rider once I get rid of the spoke pinging.  Missing a few smalls.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jul 14, 2021)

Was looking at that on CL.... Nice score!


----------



## Oilit (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice lines on that bike, and the chrome looks very clean! Are the holes in the fender for some kind of ornament?


----------



## palepainter (Jul 14, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Nice lines on that bike, and the chrome looks very clean! Are the holes in the fender for some kind of ornament?



Yes.  It is missing the miniature jet.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 14, 2021)

schwinnman67 said:


> Was looking at that on CL.... Nice score!



I tried contacting the guy for two days.  In Fort Collins.  Then my buddys wife sends the guy an email and she gets a response…
He shows up to pick it up while at work, the seller was like, I was expecting a woman…….


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 12, 2021)

Wow love the chrome frame & blue paint , sweet bike buddy


----------



## palepainter (Aug 13, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Wow love the chrome frame & blue paint , sweet bike buddy



Now that I have gone through the bike, it is a pleasure to ride.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 14, 2021)

A fully Huffy built bike, I think the H model was called the Silver Jet.


----------

